
Ask HN: Share Stats from Launching Your App Store App? - burtonator
I&#x27;m trying to understand the number of downloads I would get from launching an app on iOS, Android, and specifically the <i>desktop</i> app stores for Windows and MacOS... but people don&#x27;t share the stats.<p>I&#x27;m building a document and knowledge management platform and I have limited time to focus on a distribution channel.  Trying to figure out what I should prioritize.
======
deca6cda37d0
How much downloads do you have now for each platform? A lot of people search
for apps in the app stores. So it’s definitely a plus to have it in them.
People like that they can update all the apps in one place.

For the Mac app. You should also add it to macupdate.com if you haven’t done
it yet.

------
burtonator
And here's a link to my app btw:

[https://getpolarized.io/](https://getpolarized.io/)

It's a reading management platform for annotating and tagging your documents.

